# Looking for standard poodle pup in the Toronto area



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I have not been here for a while but I am wondering if any body know any good standard poodle breeders in the Toronto area or surrounding areas. 
My oldest standard passed away last month from old age. I still have the 2 year old parti poodle. I had another standard that passed away last June from cancer. I had three at the same time. 
I am looking a black standard with nice confirmation and a nice temperment . 
I could possible get a female in April from a breeder but she finds show homes for them first and they might not be any left for me to choose from. I was going to get a potential show dog and hire the handler she uses, but they don't live close to me and to get the dog to the handlers house or the dog shows would be hard for me. I work some Saturdays. 
It cost a lot too. 
I emailed some breeders but they do not respond, do you think they prefer a phone call? 
They have their email in the advertisement in the Dogs Annual. I emailed weeks ago. 
Maybe I will try and call , they are probably busy with their dogs and life. 
Thanks alot and I will check back later.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Hi, I have not been here for a while but I am wondering if any body know any good standard poodle breeders in the Toronto area or surrounding areas.
> My oldest standard passed away last month from old age. I still have the 2 year old parti poodle. I had another standard that passed away last June from cancer. I had three at the same time.
> I am looking a black standard with nice confirmation and a nice temperment .
> I could possible get a female in April from a breeder but she finds show homes for them first and they might not be any left for me to choose from. I was going to get a potential show dog and hire the handler she uses, but they don't live close to me and to get the dog to the handlers house or the dog shows would be hard for me. I work some Saturdays.
> ...


Tango is in Burlington, and if I were going to buy black, it would be from her. Her name is Lisa Goodwin. Awesome dogs that are winning everywhere they go. Her black won the breed at Westminster. Signet is in Ontario too I believe and her dogs are also exquisite. But my money would be on a Dawin dog if I were looking for a black, and it would not matter where I lived. Highprofile is right in Toronto and she is breeding some lovely dogs too. Her name is Giselle Bursee.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Tango is in Burlington, and if I were going to buy black, it would be from her. Her name is Lisa Goodwin. Awesome dogs that are winning everywhere they go. Her black won the breed at Westminster. Signet is in Ontario too I believe and her dogs are also exquisite. But my money would be on a Dawin dog if I were looking for a black, and it would not matter where I lived. Highprofile is right in Toronto and she is breeding some lovely dogs too. Her name is Giselle Bursee.


Solomon recieved award of merit I think last year but he did not win BOB.

None the less I love tango poodles and I would get one if I was looking for black also


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Solomon recieved award of merit I think last year but he did not win BOB.
> 
> None the less I love tango poodles and I would get one if I was looking for black also


I am pretty sure that one of her females got BOB this year and this year I think Isis got the award of merit. Way to go Canada!!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am pretty sure that one of her females got BOB this year and this year I think Isis got the award of merit. Way to go Canada!!!!!


Ch Dawin Spitfire won breed this year 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/results/breed/poodles.html

I don't see any Tango dogs entered this year 
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/entries/breed/poodles.html


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it was 2008 the Tango dogs did great at PCA- I think one went BOS, but I'd have to look it up.
Carole


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Dawin is in or near Toronto, I *think*. From what I've heard their dogs are also doing well in the ring. I believe they just had a litter, not sure if there are any pups not spoken for.

Tango is great too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is Tango I was talking about. I am so sorry for my error...Iris has come into heat, I have been out half the day and I am obviously having a senior moment. But you couldn't go wrong either way. Dawin is breeding beautiful dogs, but for me, Tango takes the cake. Tango is in Burlington and Dawin is in Toronto and Tango is Lisa Goodwin. And it was a Dawin girl that won BOB at Westminster. Seriously...too many boo-boos like this, I will need to see the Doctor. Sorry again.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Tango poodles is the one I am waiting for. I emailed Dawin and Highprofile poodles with no response. I will call them this weekend. 
I want a Tango poodle but she wants the pups to go to show homes first. 
I will try signet poodles too. 
Thanks
I will let you know who I get in touch with.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I like Classique poodles - Tango got some from Tanis after all , and Tanis is so much more friendly as a person !!! I like Ivy breeder too !!!! 

To me who is standing behind a dog is equally important - I just can not stand uptight and stuck up people - makes me nauseated almost ....

But it is me.... ; )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I like Classique poodles - Tango got some from Tanis after all , and Tanis is so much more friendly as a person !!! I like Ivy breeder too !!!!
> 
> To me who is standing behind a dog is equally important - I just can not stand uptight and stuck up people - makes me nauseated almost ....
> 
> But it is me.... ; )


I agree with you completely. If a person is virtually impossible to deal with, why bother getting involved at all. Tanis Gardner has gorgeous dogs as well. I have spoken to Lisa at Tango on the phone a couple of times and we are friends on Facebook, and I have found her to be very approachable and friendly. I have no idea how she or any of them are to deal with as far as standing behind their pups though, because I haven't bought one from any of them. There are breeders that I know I would not buy from if they were the last breeders on earth, and their dogs are lovely. but they have not got a clue how to talk to or treat humans. If people do not return your calls when you are looking to buy a pup how will they be about getting back to you if you had one and had problems??


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

I called a breeder today and left a message, and guess what? She called back but I was out. She is going to breed one of her females soon when she comes in heat. I am going to call her tomorrow. 
It is Highprofile poodles.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> I called a breeder today and left a message, and guess what? She called back but I was out. She is going to breed one of her females soon when she comes in heat. I am going to call her tomorrow.
> It is Highprofile poodles.


COOL!!! Please let me know how it goes! Her dogs are truly gorgeous, and Giselle is a very sweet, French/English lady.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

So happy for you  !!!!

Wishing you the best of luck !!!!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, I talked with Giselle and she is breeding a female very soon, so the pups won't be ready until June or July, she is a very nice person and we got along very well. 
I also talked to the Dawin poodle breeder. They have a pregnant female that will give birth in 5 weeks. 
She was nice. She said when they are born she wants a deposit to hold a pup. 
I emailed classique poodles but I bet they won't respond, so I will call tomorrow. 
I wonder why they put there email in the ads if they don't answer them? I guess they are too busy to be on the computers. I guess it is better to call them. 
But I really want a Tango poodle. The pups are 4 weeks already, I am going to call her and see if any pups are still available.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Mitch is from Giselle! She's SUCH a nice lady!!! Did she say which female she was breeding?? If it's Danielle, I am SO jealous...I love Danielle.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, do you have any pictures of Mitch? I would like to see them. 
I am not sure which female she is breeding but she is going to call me when she breeds her female.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of Mitch:

Just last week, fuzzy face (getting groomed on wednesday)









When he was last groomed:









I didn't have Mitch as a pup, but this was when he was at Giselles:









I also know an almost 7 year old black standard from Giselle as well and she is pitch black and such a sweetheart. No pics of her though, sorry.

I cannot say enough good things about Mitch. He's active, funny, so loving and eager to please (if there are yummy treats involved). Nothing really seems to phase him. He's a sweet sweet boy and I love him more than anything!! I want all my dogs to be like Mitch. Okay, I'll stop bragging now


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Mitch is very cute, thanks for the pictures. Where do you get him groomed?  Giselle was the nicest breeder I have talked to so far. 
I would love to get a black and a cream. That is what I had before. 
I loved them very much. But I will just get one for now since I already have one. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

we get him groomed by this lovely lady who does them at her home. She's a wonder woman type and is so super. I don't think she's taking any new clients, but another place we were pleased with was Pets Beautiful, its a grooming salon and school. They groomed Matrix and our late dog Tippy. We were always very pleased with them.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

What Kennel is that nice lady in - if you do not mind sharing ???

Thanks


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you mean Giselle? Her kennel name is High Profile poodles


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes Locket - thank you :flowers:


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! It's so nice to read all the wonderful comments about myself and my fellow Poodle breeders! I know that we all work hard to breed healthy, well adjusted, beautiful Poodles so it's really nice to read that our hard work is appreciated! So thank you all!

Poodlelover, I recognize you  and hope that you are enjoying Ilusion! As I told you, love that name!! 

I know all the other breeders mentioned in this thread, Tanis, Giselle, Donna, Linda we all live fairly close and see each other often at shows. I can say that all of these great ladies do a wonderful job with their breeding programs and as a result, produce some lovely puppies for companion and show homes. It's an honour to be included in this wonderful group of breeders.

It is true that I own one of Tanis's girls, Gilly and she now owns a lovely girl from my litter out of Gilly and sired by Solomon (Am/Can Ch. Tango The King and I). I have bred to Tanis's boy PJ a couple of times with lovely results. Tanis's line and mine seem to mesh well together! 

Donna (Signet Poodles) is a wonderful friend of mine and has been my mentor since she is the breeder of my wonderful foundation bitch Annie (Am/Can Ch. Signet High Society). So I have much to thank Donna for. The Signet Poodles are lovely. 

Linda (Dawin) and Giselle (Highprofile) have been breeding for many years and have both bred many lovely Poodles. 

To clear up the show results, Solomon went BIS at our Canadian National last year and won an Award of Merit at Westminster last year also. He did not win the breed at the Garden. This year Linda's lovely girl Jetta won the breed and Tanis's boy Spenser went Best of Opposite Sex at the Garden. A great year for Canadian Poodles!!! 

I did have another BIS winner at our National, my bitch Liza (Ch. Tango Dare To Dance) won the National a few years ago and also won an Award of Merit at PCA the next year. 

As for breeders responding to puppy buyers, I feel it's very important for breeders to reach out and take the time to speak to potential puppy buyers or even people that are just interested in learning more about our wonderful breed. Having said that, people also need to realize that breeders also have lives outside of our Poodles and sometimes are not able to reply to all enquiries as quickly as we would like. Family, careers, dog shows and hours and hours spent raising puppies can keep us pretty busy most of the time so please be patient, most of us will get back to you as soon as we can! 

I work hard to keep in touch with my puppy buyers, I love getting updates and photos of my puppies who have gone off to their new families. I am always willing to talk to people who are new in this breed or people who are wanting to learn more about Poodles. I don't see myself as unapproachable or uppity at all. I am always happy to talk to people at shows or over the phone or email. I believe that most of my counterparts are the same way. We all just love the Standard Poodle breed and want to share that love with anyone who is interested! 

Lisa Goodwin
Tango Poodles


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Lisa, I am glad I got one of your pups, Ilusion is her name and I will email you many pictures. 
You will see some of her pictures on here too when I have time to post.


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Looking forward to photos of Ilusion! 

By the way, does everyone just use their nicknames here and not their real names? It's so strange addressing everyone by their unusual nickname, specially when I know some of your real names! I certainly understand those that don't want to reveal their real names and will respect that.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa!
I try to sign my posts, it is odd when people don't use their names.
Carole


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

TangoPoodles said:


> Looking forward to photos of Ilusion!
> 
> By the way, does everyone just use their nicknames here and not their real names? It's so strange addressing everyone by their unusual nickname, specially when I know some of your real names! I certainly understand those that don't want to reveal their real names and will respect that.


I think when it is clear who they are like you, me, Dogsinstyle, it is okay to address people by their actual name. But I have been speaking with a lot of folks on here for a long time and really have no idea who they are. Most people here prefer to remain anonymous. If you wish to call me Cherie on here, feel free. A lot do.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you wish to call me Cherie on here, feel free. A lot do.


Can I call you "MY Cherie"? :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Can I call you "MY Cherie"? :lol:


Absolutely my Barbie!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Lisa and welcome !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> Can I call you "MY Cherie"? :lol:


ound: Love it!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, many of us use a "nickname" but also use our real names. Some prefer to remain anonymous. My sister, Deb, and I use our real names all the time. But new people always refer to us by our nicknames as they haven't gotten to know people yet. So, we answer to anything.....hmmmm..... well, ALMOST anything. :rofl:

Welcome to the forum, Lisa! You have beautiful poodles and a lovely website. Look forward to you adding to our conversations and sharing your knowledge.


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy to have you here Lisa!!!


----------



## cityandcountrypoo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Lisa, I just joined poodleforum today (8/17) and posted a message about my lovely and lively Vasco, son of Lexi & PJ. 
It's funny reading all these "threads" and seeing how the conversation evolves. 
What I would like everyone to know is that I met Lisa at Mad. Sq Garden in Feb 2009. I was a stranger doing my "homework" in the benching area and Lisa took lots of time to talk to me about poodles, my Manhattan lifestyle, etc. Lisa had a litter about to be born at that time and I kept in touch with her via email. Lisa was very responsive (answering my many e-questions within the day), explained things clearly, and was v. patient with all my "newbie" inquiries about health, temperament, etc. She cont'd to be a great source of info. and support to us once we ret'd from Canada with our fabulous pup. 
My husband and I talk and talk about a second poodle. If/when the time comes I hope Lisa is still breeding because I know what a solid citizen she is and how lovely her doggies are.


----------

